# Ajusco - Tepoztlán



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Who's done it?

Who wants to do it?

I'm thinking of riding it the last weekend in May.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Who's done it?
> 
> Who wants to do it?
> 
> I'm thinking of riding it the last weekend in May.


I would be in....


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

uuuuu sounds like fun 
do u have any info about this ride?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*Been there, done that*

This is probably the best part of the year to do it. You actually leave from Milpa Alta (that's the way I've done it) and it is mostly flat and downhill, it is pretty easy except for the last downhill where it gets veeery steep and scary (it seemed that way on a 1.5" fork XC bike anyway :skep: ). Its a great ride and not very hard.

Contact Fernando del Olmo at Factor Bike, he organizes these trips and can do a custom one if you get enough quorum.

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Eso suena bien! :drumroll: :rockon: :cornut:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> This is probably the best part of the year to do it. You actually leave from Milpa Alta (that's the way I've done it) and it is mostly flat and downhill, it is pretty easy except for the last downhill where it gets veeery steep and scary (it seemed that way on a 1.5" fork XC bike anyway :skep: ). Its a great ride and not very hard.
> 
> Contact Fernando del Olmo at Factor Bike, he organizes these trips and can do a custom one if you get enough quorum.
> 
> ...


Mada, how long did the ride take?

Does Fernando offer a shuttle back?

That would be great.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Tigerdog: I don't remember exactly how long it took, but it was an all day ride (4-5 hours ride plus shuttles). Anyway, its one of those rides where you leave your house at 6 in the morning and come back at 10:00pm at night!

Fernando usually organizes the whole enchilada, but he does charge some $$$ though.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Tigerdog: I don't remember exactly how long it took, but it was an all day ride (4-5 hours ride plus shuttles). Anyway, its one of those rides where you leave your house at 6 in the morning and come back at 10:00pm at night!
> 
> Fernando usually organizes the whole enchilada, but he does charge some $$$ though.


I think one of the yahoo groups was organizing one ride, maybe Xtremers, they're not going to charge anything. I don't know the date, though. Let me check


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

It seems they're organizing it for this weekend. I saw it at PumpkingMTBelClubdeToby, and also at Xtremers, I'm quoting:
------------------------------------------------

Que tal amigo:
El próximo domingo rodaremos con varios clubes de Hidalgo en el D.F., por lo anterior estamos preparandoles una bonita rodada, Ajusco-Tepoz es una rodada clásica de lo amantes de MTB del D.F., comenzaremos a rodar en Las Cruces por las faldas del Ajusco y teminaremos en el estado de Morelos, serán 50 Km de todo tipo de ruta, vegetación y muuuucha bajada.
Comenzaremos bajando a la zona que denominamos El Traspatio para rodar por una serie de columpios hasta el pueblo de Parres pasando al lado de los volcanes Mezontepec y Oyameyo, de ahí nos internaremos en la zona del Chichinautzin donde empezaremos a descender por bosques de pino para entrocar por la vía del viejo ferrocaril a Cuernavaca y tomarnos la foto del recurdo con la curva de "La Pera" como fondo, a continuación nos espera una largo y divertido single track con partes técnicas que requieran de tu atención hasta llegar a la carretera que comunica a San Juan Tecotenco con Tepoztlán que utilizaremos para llegar al pueblo de Tepoztlán (1 km) en donde haremos una escala en el ya famoso "Oxígeno" donde podremos saborear unas kekas y para las gargantas aventureras una rica cerveza con clamato para luego regresar al D.F. en camión con aire acondicionado y película de "estreno" (sshh, casi nadie la ve, todos se duermen).
La rodada es sin costo, solo tienes que cubrir tus gasto de transporte al Ajusco ($30.00 aprox), regreso de Tepos al D.F ($60.00) y lo que tus kekas, la diversión y ambiente de camaradería van por cuenta de todos los participantes. Estos son los datos técnicos, te esperamos.
Rodada Ajusco-Tepoztlán.
Fecha: domingo 14 de mayo
Distancia: 40 Km.
Nivel: Pincipiantes B con buena condicion (hay bajad técnica).
Lugar de Runión: El monumento que se encuentra en la entrada del
Estadio Azteca.
Hora de reunión: 8:00 am. salida al Ajusco 8:15.
Inicio de la rodada: 9:30 en Las Cruces del Ajusco
Hora tentativa de Llegada a Tepoztlán: 14:00
Hora de Salida al D.F. 16:00
Hora de Llegada a Tasqueña: 17:30
Requisitos:
Bici en perfecto estado.
Herramienta necesaria en caso de reparación Bomba, Llaves Allen..etc.
Dos cámaras de refacción.
CASCO Y GUANTES OBLIGATORIO (Inútil presentarse sin este requisito)
2 Lts. de hidratantes para tu travesía (Gatorade, AGUA)
Lentes (rescomendado)
Atte.
Explora_MTB


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

wooooohoooo
I would love to go into that one sounds soooooo nice
who is going?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Damn... Ican't ride this sunday. It seems like a good one.

Have fun, guys! Have a little huck and a beer for me. :smallviolin:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> wooooohoooo
> I would love to go into that one sounds soooooo nice
> who is going?


I think I can go. Sounds like a lot of fun. Anyone else?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> I think I can go. Sounds like a lot of fun. Anyone else?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can go

the last biker


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, since I got married, epic rides are now a once a year thing... :madman: 

Have fun and take some radios, some fellows got lost in the vincinity a few months back and even though the had GPSs and radios, they couldn't be rescued until next day because the rescuers couln't read coordenates on a map!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Unfortunately, since I got married, epic rides are now a once a year thing... :madman:


I can relate to that... will that "once-in-a-year-epic" be the may 21st El Chico ride?
I hope so.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. Do I need to confirm a place with them? I'm definitely in.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tiger, I'm probably going with Lorena too. Let me check on the other forums and I'll be back..

Edit: Damn, this ride would look great for a Chameleon, hahahaha, still I don't have the frame.... I'm having some new wheels for it, though


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Chispas! Suena Great! I Can go también :headphones:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Let's go!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

:smilewinkgrin: Yeah! but... I don´t know like going to there!... :bluefrown: :madman: 

Damn! I Have 2 - 1/2 bikes:madman: but I don´t have a car :incazzato: 

A some plan por going to ??? :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> A some plan por going to ??? :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers!


I'm not sure how I'll get there yet, but we can take bikes on the metro on Sunday.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes! sound more epic ride.. star on the metro!  

Is posible! and fast!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I can go
> 
> the last biker


Vamos Vamos! Sir Last Biker! :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Vamos Vamos! Sir Last Biker! :thumbsup:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R.R.

One of the best thing about mountain biking is , that every weekend we can ride in other city, mountain or town ,the point is ride and ride and ride ,that's fun.

see you next sunday

the last biker.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> R.R.
> 
> One of the best thing about mountain biking is , that every weekend we can ride in other city, mountain or town ,the point is ride and ride and ride ,that's fun.
> ...


GREAT! SEE YOU IN NEXT OFF ROAD!
MAYBE ON MY VERTEX!

WE ROCK IN THE MOUNTAINS!:rockon:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

I´m worried for the hours... 1 hour to be transferred from Rosario to Estadio Azteca.. is correct... mmm I don´t know... is posiblle... we´ll try!

Hour? station?

See you in?  :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

La estación Estadio azteca del tren ligero que conecta con la Línea dos los deja enfrente del Estadio con todo y cleta.

This is what Luis told me (I think he's one of the organizers)...

It's a 8:00 meeting there.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> La estación Estadio azteca del tren ligero que conecta con la Línea dos los deja enfrente del Estadio con todo y cleta.
> 
> This is what Luis told me (I think he's one of the organizers)...
> 
> It's a 8:00 meeting there.


Gracias Robert! si esa linea es la que te deja en el recinto del GLORIOSO AMÉRICA.. :ihih: 
pero mi duda es si con una hora me dará tiempo de llegar del rosario hasta el Estadio Azteca... :???:

Si no, nos quedamos ahi a echarnos una cascara y con nuestro cartoncito de chelas :skep: :lol:

Saludos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Rocky.... I hope you can come! 

Is anyone driving there? Luis (the organizer) has told us we could park at this housing complex. I can see if I can post the map here later. We're having a 7:30 deadline there so we can ride to the place where the unnamable team goes


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Rocky.... I hope you can come!
> 
> Is anyone driving there? Luis (the organizer) has told us we could park at this housing complex. I can see if I can post the map here later. We're having a 7:30 deadline there so we can ride to the place where the unnamable team goes


Hmm. I might have to take a cab. I'm not sure about getting to Azteca by 8am on the metro. I think Brooke is going to come too. Really looking forward to this one!

2 great weekends of riding coming up!!

Hey Warp, no chance of making this ride?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey Warp, no chance of making this ride?


Not this time, bro.
Looks like I'll work this weekend too. Things getting ugly.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hmm. I might have to take a cab. I'm not sure about getting to Azteca by 8am on the metro. I think Brooke is going to come too. Really looking forward to this one!
> 
> 2 great weekends of riding coming up!!
> 
> Hey Warp, no chance of making this ride?


I'm also looking forward to this two rides!

I hope Brooke comes.. Lorena says she will...

BTW, please confirm who's going. If you're taking a car pm me and I'll contact you with Luis to leave the car near his place (at 7:30) or who's going by metro or bus (8:00)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm also looking forward to this two rides!
> 
> I hope Brooke comes.. Lorena says she will...
> 
> BTW, please confirm who's going. If you're taking a car pm me and I'll contact you with Luis to leave the car near his place (at 7:30) or who's going by metro or bus (8:00)


OK. Confirm me and Brooke. I'm pretty sure she'll go if Lorena does. Not sure yet on how we'll get there. Probably call a sitio with a station wagon.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Rocky.... I hope you can come!
> 
> Damn! I´m denied!
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Pienso rodar en chiluca este fin... pero nos vemos en el Chico Hidalgo the next Weekend!:thumbsup:
> 
> Lastima me hubiera encantado ir!
> 
> Cheers! :rockon:


OYe, pero si el Chico es a las 7:15am....



Bueno, que lástima que no pudiste conseguir nada, que tal si consigues un Taxi?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Oops! :lol: I did it again! 

Entonces cuando tenga carro... :yawn: les confirmo!:yesnod: :ihih: 

Jajaja! tendre que planear hacer Chiluca-Tepoz :ihih: :incazzato:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Oops! :lol: I did it again!
> 
> Entonces cuando tenga carro... :yawn: les confirmo!:yesnod: :ihih:
> 
> Jajaja! tendre que planear hacer Chiluca-Tepoz :ihih: :incazzato:


Mejor Chiluca-El Chico.... puedes empezar desde mañana para que estés a tiempo para la rodada del siguiente domingo.....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. I'll be at Azteca a las ocho.

My friend Carlos is coming, too.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

I found a book Containing some routes that are this ones:

Villa Alpina Desde Chiluca
La Marquesa Desde Villa Alpina
La Marquesa Desde Desierto
El Ajusco Desde El Desierto
Parres Desde El Ajusco
Amecameca Desde Parres
Rio Frio Desde Amecameca
Santo Tomas Desde Rio Frio
Las Piramides Desde Santo Tomas

al enduro routes i think they look challenging and good if someone is intrested post it:thumbsup:


----------

